# questions from kids



## Scott (Sep 8, 2007)

How would you guys answer a young child (say 6-8 range) who asked, "How do we know God is really there?"

Scott


----------



## sotzo (Sep 8, 2007)

Scott said:


> How would you guys answer a young child (say 6-8 range) who asked, "How do we know God is really there?"
> 
> Scott



I think you lay the foundation for the primacy of Scripture..."the Bible tells me so".


----------



## Poimen (Sep 8, 2007)

How about the "Children's Catechism"?

Q1: Who made you?
A1: God


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 8, 2007)

I did two things with my kids growing up. * I showed them the historical evidence* by asking them if they believed there was a George Washington. And I asked them why they believed in Historical figures. It also helped my kids see the importance of understanding history. I then pointed to the fact that Jesus was a real person in History. Then we discussed the prophets who wrote about Jesus and how he fulfilled prophecy. It pointed to the fact that what God said comes true. It was very effective and helped them enjoy school a little more. And I must admit that even though they didn't fully understand they came into a more solid belief in the reliability of the scriptures by this also. * I also used Psalm 19 and pointed to God's fingerprint on all of creation.* We spent a lot of time hiking and looking at nature. The kids really enjoyed that when they were young. It really does point to a wonderful creator. My kids still talk about the times we went hiking in state parks.

Of course we spoke about the scriptures ever since they were born.


----------



## Raj (Sep 9, 2007)

Scott said:


> How would you guys answer a young child (say 6-8 range) who asked, "How do we know God is really there?"
> 
> Scott




1 Jesus loves me tis I know for the Bible tells me so.............(Jesus is God)

2. Fatherhood: You are a father, All earthly fatherhood are dervied from the Heavenly Father (say God the Father).


----------



## Raj (Sep 10, 2007)

Creator God: How about asking the child, who made his toy or toothpaste? (you may show him/her the company/owner name on the toys etc),Then slowly move on to moon, sun, stars, mountains? Every thing in the world has a creator behind it.

You may begin asking, son did you create the moon etc? Did his friend or his uncle created them? Let him say, No. And then you might point to the CREATOR (God), as told above by brother. R. Martin Snyder in Ps 19.


----------

